# Red Vinyl Hemispheres



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone here still have the original red vinyl Hemispheres album? I had mine ripped off years ago. I was going through the stax of wax the other day. Some pretty cool albums still in the collection. I should probably set up my turntable again someday. Blow the dust off it.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep, still got it. Many an hour after school spent listening to this and other Rush albums in an altered state.:smile:

Peter


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I had a Hemispheres picture disc. The black vinyl sounded better though. Didn't GFR American Band come standard as red vinyl?
I miss all the cool 70's album packaging; Thick as a Brick, School's Out & Billion Dollar Babies, Monty Python's Instant Record Collection:smile:

Andy


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I still have my red vinyl copy. Like a previous post mentioned, I too miss those cool limted edition LP pressings.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

How about the silver version of Rock & Roll Machine by Triumph?

It even had the band member's signatures in the run-off grooves.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

NB_Terry said:


> How about the silver version of Rock & Roll Machine by Triumph?
> 
> It even had the band member's signatures in the run-off grooves.


That's one I never knew existed. Very cool.










Triumph 1980 Hamilton Place​


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

No picture, but there's one on ebay now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TRIUMPH-ROCK-&-...temQQimsxZ20081221?IMSfp=TL081221114006r37452

Edit: I found a pic of the record on google.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've still got my dad's Beatles White Album on white vinyl that he bought the day it was released while he was in University.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I still have my red vinyl copy of Hemispheres, thanks for the reminder, I think I'll give it a spin now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I used to have Foghat's Stone Blue in blue vinyl.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

fretboard said:


> I've still got my dad's Beatles White Album on white vinyl that he bought the day it was released while he was in University.


Cool, I've got a white vinyl version as well.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Apeaking of RUSH*

kkjwpw But I just picked up Snakes and Arrows live on BD All I can say is....kksjur


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> kkjwpw But I just picked up Snakes and Arrows live on BD All I can say is....kksjur


Yes, it actually is a pretty good album. Seen the tour twice as well.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> Didn't GFR American Band come standard as red vinyl?
> I miss all the cool 70's album packaging; Thick as a Brick, School's Out & Billion Dollar Babies, Monty Python's Instant Record Collection:smile:
> 
> Andy



Mine was yellow transparent vinyl. 

Yeah we've gone from bad to worse now that almost no one buys CD's and downloads everything. First off with an LP you had more than a square foot to set a mood visually. Then down to a couple of inches with a CD. Now.....you can "download CD art". Shameful.
What ever happened to those days when you opened the plastic wrapping, threw on the album, spark up a fatty, and let your mind wander listening to the music and looking at the art and reading the LP info. A complete experience.......who needs videos:zzz:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Mine was yellow transparent vinyl.
> 
> Yeah we've gone from bad to worse now that almost no one buys CD's and downloads everything. First off with an LP you had more than a square foot to set a mood visually. Then down to a couple of inches with a CD. Now.....you can "download CD art". Shameful.
> What ever happened to those days when you opened the plastic wrapping, threw on the album, spark up a fatty, and let your mind wander listening to the music and looking at the art and reading the LP info. A complete experience.......who needs videos:zzz:


I too have it in transparent yellow and it also had some stickers in it. LOL, I still have the LP and the stickers! I too miss those cool LPs'....and sparking up a fatty!hwopv I think one of the coolest LP packages was "Dark Side of the Moon". It had a couple of posters and stickers inside.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I remember how disappointing it was to buy an album and not have at least a lyrics sheet or something like that--let alone posters, booklets, stickers or whatever.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

School's Out's cover would fold into a little school desk and the album was wrapped with a pair of panties. Thick as a Brick came wrapped in a "newspaper", about 8 pages total all with articles based on the lyrics and content. I miss those days

Andy


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Vinyl seems to be making a bit of a come back! I recently purchased AC/DC's Black Ice in vinyl. I was disappointed that it didn't come with some cool poster or band pics inside.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I knew a guy in high school that had the red vinyl of Hemispheres. Open up the jacket and all three autographs in black marker. kksjur
He hated Rush, but met them when they stayed at a hotel in London he worked at.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a bunch of them,including the red hemisperes album.A couple of Maiden picture disks(I made my # of the beast one into a badass clock) lol.Remember the Cheech and chong album I think it was Big Bamboo that was made like a giant pack of rolling papers?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

faracaster said:


> What ever happened to those days when you opened the plastic wrapping, threw on the album, spark up a fatty, and let your mind wander listening to the music and looking at the art and reading the LP info. A complete experience.......who needs videos:zzz:


We still do that at the cottage sometimes. Our friends who don't know any better donate their albums and we have a tremendous variety. All in excellent shape! Who needs tv?


----------

